# lost mobile phone??



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

for those of you who are not tec minded, a simple thing to do in case you loose your mobile press the *#06# on your keypad and up will come your IMEI number note this down as if your mobile gets lost or stolen go to your provider ie TNM vodaphone etc and give them the number and they will block the phone and in some cases it can even be tracked


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Brilliant Sunny. Never heard that before. Just put the number into my Laptop - er, what if I lose that?

Regards,

Chris


----------

